# New Dennis Wolf Pics



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Huuuuuuuge, bad calves though...no idea who the guy on the right is


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

what a monster!!!!!!dont think dennis knows who the guys is either by the looks of the last one,altho his physoque aint that bad,i guess if most bbers stood next to dennis they'd look smaller too


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bloody hell..........


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

WITH AND WITHOUT STEROIDS

Before and after if you will  

hes a big bloke though, looking good and wolf dont look to bad either


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

foooking hell he looks like an action figure.

"by the power of greyskull":laugh:


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Bloody hell...great size.

Whats up with the lump above his belly button?

Would the guy on the right be his posing routine trainer?

Serious questions btw!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Love seeing olympia competitors show ready but before the tan etc. He's got some size but lacks a lot of balance imo.

small calves, even quads are overshadowed by his arms in the first pic.

incredible all the same though, very motivational.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i thought he had a hernia removed from his belly button, think its still there by those pics though


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Patch said:


> Bloody hell...great size.
> 
> *What up with the lump above his belly button?*
> 
> ...


I see that a lot in pros. Marcus rule had the same.

I mean lumps and bumps show up if you have them at low bf. I have one or two round the waist. They just seem very big in these fellas.


----------



## AP11 (Sep 5, 2008)

The guy on the right is a German Natural Pro. Quite a good comparisson imo.

Wolf looks incredible



pauly7582 said:


> I see that a lot in pros. Marcus rule had the same.


I think wolf has always had that, but the common lumps could be from sub-Q injections?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Wolf is a beast. Needs to get them calves out more though


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

his calves are a weak point but his quads are not they are in my opinion balanced with hsi upper body, they guy is awesome definatly a big threat to all other Pro's this year at the O....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

For me that totally ends the natty vs non natty debate.

(not that ever was one IMO)


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I like the Wolf.

2 more years and the O will be his, once we get the Cutler out the way.

He not only is one of the most genetically gifted guys out there, he is also the whitest man on the planet (apart from Darnell off BB)

J


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

The other guy doesn't look very big for a pro (I realise he is natural). But maybe thats only because he is stood next a freak!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

supercell said:


> I like the Wolf.
> 
> 2 more years and the O will be his, once we get the Cutler out the way.
> 
> ...


Here is Darnell for comparison:


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

18yrBodyBuilder said:


> the dudes a beats
> 
> but im 18
> 
> ...


im not even goin to comment lol!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

he looks a fair bit bigger than last year, esp his arms and his quads look bigger too


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

wow, massive and very lean.

I have a question, what causes the abs to part like that down the middle? I see it on some people but not on others. Is it genetic?


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Genetics mate, Ronnie was another one with this shape to his abs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

18yrBodyBuilder said:


> the dudes a beats
> 
> but im 18
> 
> ...


 Right you have made 9 posts all of them BS either sharpen the fvck up or get out:ban:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

18yrBodyBuilder said:


> the dudes a beats
> 
> but im 18
> 
> ...


Oh dear!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dennis Wolf although trying to look like Cutler with the hair do is just awesome. When he hits his peak early 30's i think we will be in a league of his own. Slightly high lats but thats just being picky!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

****ing huge! good luck to him. i see a future mr o here


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

He's doing a good job bringing the belly back in after the last pics we saw of him. He's still my pick to take it this year.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

18yrBodyBuilder said:


> the dudes a beats
> 
> but im 18
> 
> ...


This wouldn't be BigBoyG from the Amir Khan thread would it?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

albie said:


> This wouldn't be BigBoyG from the Amir Khan thread would it?


probably, i thought it was him too


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> probably, i thought it was him too


 i think it is m8, if u look at his post it says hahahahahha at the end of most of them like bigboyg's did.

and dennis wolf is looking freaking freaky


----------



## DaveN (Jul 25, 2008)

The guy is massive, going to do some damage at the O I think.

Is the other guy his lunch?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

> Liam : The other guy doesn't look very big for a pro (I realise he is natural). But maybe thats only because he is stood next a freak!


lol i would like to see you get this big and conditioned.

whats the name of the other guy?


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Impressive, but dear god man, get a tan!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

His calves probably aren't that small, it's just that the rest of him is so fecking *HUGE*!


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

he will be mr o at some point


----------



## DaveN (Jul 25, 2008)

Monster, even more so when you see him next to a mere mortal.

I was just looking at his back double Bi, what's with the diference with the left and right side? Is it just the pose, or a genetic thing?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

he's nearlly as white as me.. LOL

What an incredible physique. Much better than cutler IMO. I hope he wins Mr O.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

wolf looks awesome. i seen these pics on Milos Sarcev's forum and they are taken 5 weeks from this years "o". Looks like being another cracking show!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

liam

that pictures genius mate,very funny.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

he looks like a cartoon character.


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

Dennis is visiting my shop down under and then doing a guest pose and talk at night. Should be a good event as he is big chat on the scene and a potential Mr O in the next few years!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

He needs to balance up a bit. If he can bring everything else up to match his chest and arms, then he'll be hard to beat.

Unless the judges go for the thick blocky look with very few lines!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

its not stopped them in the past Stow!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

stow said:


> He needs to balance up a bit. If he can bring everything else up to match his chest and arms, then he'll be hard to beat.
> 
> Unless the judges go for the thick blocky look with very few lines!


opposed to the thick, blurry and no definition that won it last year :lol:


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

ANybody got any other pictures of the main contenders for this year's O at this stage?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

A contender. But he's not ready for it yet.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

I really like his physique very much so. That bloke on the right looks as though he's got a tricep injury anyone agree? sorry I notice things like that im studying sports injurys at the moment lol


----------



## FireSt0rm (Oct 22, 2007)

Dennis looks awesome!


----------

